# For the Office Crowd



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2008)

Today is the first day of fall.  I am marking the occasion by wearing one of the official Trailboss/New England Ski Museum Ski Ties:  

I own a red one:







As well as a blue one:






Be sure to get your official ski tie from the *HERE at the NESM site.*


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't wear a tie to work, but if I had to, I'd get one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2008)

Admittedly ski ties may be a bit tacky, but these are probably the most tasteful ski ties I have seen....they have some class and are fun.  All proceeds help the museum as well...which I have YET to visit


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Those are pretty cool.  I try to avoid wearing a tie -- day #9 in a row in ignoring my Mon-Thurs business formal dress code that started back the day after Labor Day (I was out the week of Labor Day, so I'm 9 for 9).  If I were to wear a tie to work, not sure whether a ski tie would be appropriate though (says the one not wearing a tie at all  ).


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2008)

If I have to wear a tie, I usually wear one of the Jerry Garcia ties. I do however like the ski ties!


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2008)

Alternately...
* I've been wearing my Steamboat sweatshirt all summer.
* I wore my NASTAR fleece vest one chilly morning last week.
* I put my MRG sticker on my lawnmower last summer.
* My daughter wore her MRG "Ski it if you can" sweatshirt to school last week.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like a nice tie.  Can't justify it though.  I rarely wear ties, probably less than once a year on average, and I already have a few to choose from.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a bunch of suites and a ton of ties from my corporate training days.  not that i switched over to testing the back end of our software i can't remember what my suites and ties look like.  lots of jeans and polos for me.  

i do have a sweet vineyard vines lacrosse tie that i love.  that gets busted out more times than not when its needed.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry but i only wear naked lady ties.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> Sorry but i only wear naked lady ties.



in HS we had to wear ties on game days for basketball.  my bud used to wear a tie that was one large pen15.  very funny...  if you don't know what a pen15 is, use your imagination.


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> in HS we had to wear ties on game days for basketball.  my bud used to wear a tie that was one large pen15.  very funny...  if you don't know what a pen15 is, use your imagination.



was he awarded with after-school detention and the tie confiscated.  I can't believe the administration was naive...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

billski said:


> was he awarded with after-school detention and the tie confiscated.  I can't believe the administration was naive...



nah, never came to that.  this was waaaaaaaaay back in the mid 90s. :lol: things were different then... ;-)


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link, TB. Been looking for a skier tie -- to go with my soccer tie. If I'm not mistaken, the skier on the tie is Dick Durrance -- the man on the medal.

You've never been to the NESM? Cross the border into NH, man!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

People still wear ties...lol..and of course I have a ski tie for when I hit up a funeral or wedding..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> Sorry but i only wear naked lady ties.



ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## djspookman (Sep 23, 2008)

If I had to wear a tie, i'd get that one.  None of the places I've ever worked have required ties, and at 29 I still don't know how to properly tie a tie, and I don't care to, and i'm proud of that. 

dave


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

djspookman said:


> If I had to wear a tie, i'd get that one.  None of the places I've ever worked have required ties, and at 29 I still don't know how to properly tie a tie, and I don't care to, and i'm proud of that.
> 
> dave



Same here..and I've tried the how to tie a tie things on the internet..I don't even have a suit...just a sportcoat if I go to a wedding..but almost every wedding I go to is Black tie..


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the link, TB. Been looking for a skier tie -- to go with my soccer tie. If I'm not mistaken, the skier on the tie is Dick Durrance -- the man on the medal.
> 
> You've never been to the NESM? Cross the border into NH, man!




Yes, the guy on the blue and cranberry ties (bottom) is Dick Durrance.  As to the other skier guy, it may be as well.  

And I was thinking of you, Professor, when I put this up.  We are going to have to start a ski-tie lawyer club or something....


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 23, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, the guy on the blue and cranberry ties (bottom) is Dick Durrance.  As to the other skier guy, it may be as well.
> 
> And I was thinking of you, Professor, when I put this up.  We are going to have to start a ski-tie lawyer club or something....



I'm in whatever club you start, counselor. Be sure you have a tie on when we ski Burke next year!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> I'm in whatever club you start, counselor. Be sure you have a tie on when we ski Burke next year!



Tie and briefcase???? I think not.  In prefer to come to Burke to shed my professional image....


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Tie and briefcase???? I think not.  In prefer to come to Burke to shed my professional image....


Then you should come as Santa


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2008)

The red ski power tie is on today......

:beer:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 2, 2008)

Going against the grain in this thread, I just wanted to say that I like ties, actually.  Yes, they are totally pointless, function-wise, but I like 'em, and I think/hope I'm not a stiff.

That being said, I couldn't bring myself to wear a novelty tie, no matter the occasion.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> That being said, I couldn't bring myself to wear a novelty tie, no matter the occasion.




Yes, I agree.  But I am such a big skier and it is such a part of my life.  Finding the right ski tie was tough since most of them are very corny.  But I saw the first run of these on NESM's site in 2006 and rolled the dice.  Nice pattern, somewhat tasteful, nice colors, and all for a good cause.  But after shipping, these ain't cheap...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Going against the grain in this thread, I just wanted to say that I like ties, actually.  Yes, they are totally pointless, function-wise, but I like 'em, and I think/hope I'm not a stiff.



Same here. It's business casual where I work...but I sport a tie around this time of year until about May/June.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like *NESM has another ski tie option.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2008)

For the record, the tie is on today...ski season is coming soon!  Maybe my red tie should be worn later this week!


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> For the record, the tie is on today...ski season is coming soon!  Maybe my red tie should be worn later this week!



When I was in high school, (during T. Roosevelt administration) the athletic teams had to wear a tie on game day.  Sounds like you are doing the right things.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

billski said:


> When I was in high school, (during T. Roosevelt administration) the athletic teams had to wear a tie on game day.  Sounds like you are doing the right things.



Same with when I was in high school..I heard bowties are gonna make a comeback..


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, if wearing one of my ski ties means we have a great season, I will wear them everyday.  :wink:


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard bowties are gonna make a comeback..


 
Yea, then you can be cool like this guy! 

View attachment 1964


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2008)

As promised, it snowed on Tuesday when I wore the blue ski tie.  Well, I am wearing the red ski tie and keeping the fingers crossed that it will snow again today!  Ski season is now less than 48 hours away!!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> As promised, it snowed on Tuesday when I wore the blue ski tie.  Well, I am wearing the red ski tie and keeping the fingers crossed that it will snow again today!  Ski season is now less than 48 hours away!!!!



Thank you Thank you.  Now please wear two ties tomorrow, OK?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yea, then you can be cool like this guy!
> 
> View attachment 1964



You know I have a Steve Urkel T-shirt..


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 21, 2008)

TB, I got the red tie at the Boston ski show.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> TB, I got the red tie at the Boston ski show.



GET OUT!!!  You serious?  Nice!  That is one of my favorite ties.  The new one they came out with for this season is corny in my opinion...


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 24, 2008)

Serious. I don't like the new design either. I like the old one because of it's ski history link.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Today is the first day of fall. I am marking the occasion by wearing one of the official Trailboss/New England Ski Museum Ski Ties:
> 
> I own a red one:
> 
> ...


 
I am sporting the blue one for the first day of fall and for the upcoming 2010-2011 season!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice. I need to get one of those.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2010)

Glenn--

Last fall they only had the yellow left and were selling them for $20.00 a piece if I recall correctly.  Snowmonster said he was able to get his at the Boston Ski Show in 2008.  If you are going to the ski show, they might have some.  

NESM does have this one, which is not a custom design for them:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 22, 2010)

That's still a cool tie. I'll put in on my birthday/Christmas list.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's the URL for the tie:  http://secure.skimuseum.org/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=868

Also be sure to browse their store as they have some very interesting things.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 22, 2010)

havent bought a tie (let alone put one on) in well over a year...i did however get some new "office wear"


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> havent bought a tie (let alone put one on) in well over a year...i did however get some new "office wear"


 
Might I suggest:  







https://www.madriverglen.com/gear/?action=browse&ID=181


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

FWIW snowmonster and I have joked about how these ties bring good karma and snow during ski season.  Well, for the bruins, I wore my yellow and black ski tie yesterday.  A change from blue shirt day, but what the hell since the B's were in the finals for the first time in my life.  Turns out that the yellow ski tie brought them good luck I guess!  






:lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> A change from blue shirt day, but what the hell *since the B's were in the finals for the first time in my life.*



I never knew you were younger than 21. What the hell are you doing posting on the beers thread!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I never knew you were younger than 21. What the hell are you doing posting on the beers thread!


 
Shows how much I know!  :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Shows how much I know!  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


>


 
Yes, I will confess to jumping on board in April or so and following them through the playoffs.  Before I kept an eye on them, but not nearly as much as the NY Giants or Red Sox.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 16, 2011)

^ It's all good! The secret to fandom is not when you join, it's sticking with the team through the good times and the bad!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I might already own a tie.  So I probably don't need another one.

But definitely check out the museum.  It's a great place with cool people doing cool stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

Bump.

So I was at Deer Valley this weekend and I saw some new ski themed ties by *Chicago Designer Bird Dog Bay.*  Some neat designs and I could not resist getting a couple to add to my wardrobe (and the gals at the store are so friendly).  Here are some of their neat designs:

*Vintage Gondola:*  I bought the yellow one and it is very snappy...not quite as gold as seen here.  






*Fresh Powder:*












*Ski Bunnies:*






*Ski Bum:*






They also have some neat cufflinks too....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 17, 2013)

Show 'em your new MRG tie, TB!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Show 'em your new MRG tie, TB!



Yeah I know!  MRG has sold out of them I think.....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 17, 2013)

^I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

I wore the gondola one yesterday.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Bump.  MRG has brought back their tie, and added a couple other ones just in time for Christmas:






https://secure.madriverglen.com/store/item/539


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

Bump.  Just stumbled upon a couple other nice ones I am adding to the collection:






Tie with skiers sitting on a Six-Pack Chair.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 31, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Just stumbled upon a couple other nice ones I am adding to the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is guy 2nd from the right a teleboarder with both feet clicked in?  Don't wear that all-inclusive tie over to Alta...they might hang you with it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Is guy 2nd from the right a teleboarder with both feet clicked in?  Don't wear that all-inclusive tie over to Alta...they might hang you with it.



Oh I have an Alta tie.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

Bump.  Some new finds:

Aspen Trail Map Tie








Land's End Ski Tie:







And some of you might have bought skis from these folks:


----------



## Jully (Apr 8, 2016)

Have you seen any other trail map ties? That's pretty sick.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 8, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Some new finds:
> 
> Aspen Trail Map Tie
> 
> ...



I have the Aspen Tie.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

Jully said:


> Have you seen any other trail map ties? That's pretty sick.



First one I have ever seen!  Pretty cool!


----------



## Los (Apr 8, 2016)

awesome......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 9, 2016)

I talk about skiing enough as it is. If I wore that Aspen tie I'm pretty sure my co-workers would try to stage an intervention.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> I talk about skiing enough as it is. If I wore that Aspen tie I'm pretty sure my co-workers would try to stage an intervention.



Mine give me a hard time about wearing so much logo stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bluebird (Apr 10, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Mine give me a hard time about wearing so much logo stuff.
> 
> 
> I had my cube papered with ski posters. They gave me a Liftopia gift certificate when I retired.:grin:


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2016)

bluebird said:


> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> > Mine give me a hard time about wearing so much logo stuff.
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2016)

Found these at the Motherlode Shop at Alta:




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (May 11, 2016)

bluebird said:


> I had my cube papered with ski posters. They gave me a Liftopia gift certificate when I retired.:grin:



My cube is filled with various pictures I've taken while skiing. My whiteboard also currently has my skiing totals from this year in days, miles, and vertical!

Some of my smart-ass co-workers at one of my weekly Friday meetings also call me Sugarbush when I walk in. :grin:


----------

